# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Pimsleur - I have been working...

## fortheether

Hello,
  I cannot understand what he is saying for the ending of работ?????  Can someone please tell me what it is.    
Thank you,  
Scott

----------


## Оля

Я работаю в этом банке. Я работаю. 1st person singularis.

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
    Is that normal pronunciation?  To me it sounds like he's saying работую. 
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## ReDSanchous

It's completely fine and sounds ok to me. But I'm a native Russian speaker, so small wonder I can understand that ending quite easily. 
Is the recording in English yours or that of "a professional dictor'?

----------


## Оля

> Is that normal pronunciation?

 Absolutely normal. 
Yes, unstressed O sounds here a little like У.   :: 
It is _assimilation_. 'Cos the next sound is [й*у*]

----------


## ReDSanchous

*fortheether*, would you mind my making a recording of the same sentence? Probably you'll have more luck in understanding me  :P

----------


## fortheether

> It's completely fine and sounds ok to me. But I'm a native Russian speaker, so small wonder I can understand that ending quite easily. 
> Is the recording in English yours or that of "a professional dictor'?

 The whole recording was from the Pimsleur lesson. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Is that normal pronunciation?   Absolutely normal. 
> Yes, unstressed O sounds here a little like У.  
> It is _assimilation_. 'Cos the next sound is [й*у*]

 Kool - Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> *fortheether*, would you mind my making a recording of the same sentence? Probably you'll have more luck in understanding me  :P

 I would never mind you making a recording. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## ReDSanchous

Alright! Here's my recording.  
By the way, I don't really like the way the Pimsleur dictor says the ending of the phrase. He sounds like he's going to say something else after the word 'банке'.

----------


## fortheether

> Alright! Here's my recording.  
> By the way, I don't really like the way the Pimsleur dictor says the ending of the phrase. He sounds like he's going to say something else after the word 'банке'.

 ReDSanchous, 
   Excellent!  Maybe you can be a speaker on Pimsleur Level 4.  If they ever make it. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## ReDSanchous

I am glad that you liked my recording. If you need any further help with listening comprehension, don't hesitate to ask.  
I'll think of joining the Pimsleur recording team. How many levels do they have? I think I could try applying to all of the levels   ::

----------


## DDT

Unfortunately they only have 3 levels. They need about 20 levels to teach Russian but their sales department does not  tell you this.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Unfortunately they only have 3 levels. They need about 20 levels to teach Russian but their sales department does not  tell you this.

 Hm...how come they only have only three levels but they need 20 to teach Russian? Are these 3 existing levels enough to learn the basics of Russian?

----------


## DDT

> Are these 3 existing levels enough to learn the basics of Russian?

  No they are not. They just give you a basic understanding of how the language works. Then you are on your own! With a limited vocabulary. I think that after finishing Pimsleur (along with your course i.e. New Penguin), ideally,  one must go live in Russia for 6 months  in order to speak Russian.

----------


## Sir Krist

ideally, one must go live in Russia for 6 months in order to speak Russian, 
ya gavru dva goda! no ti zniash lutcher chem ya ::  prostit pozhoulusta I pis'sat ochen ploho   ::  
 ploho=bad plohiy badly? or worst? i was thinking lutcher vs lutchiy 
but six month sounds great!

----------


## Basil77

> ideally, one must go live in Russia for 6 months in order to speak Russian, 
> ya gavru dva goda! no ti zniash lutcher chem ya prostit pozhoulusta I pis'sat ochen ploho   
>  ploho=bad plohiy badly? or worst? i was thinking lutcher vs lutchiy 
> but six month sounds great!

 bad     =     плохо/плохой                
worse  =    хуже                                 
worst   =     худший                                
good    =     хорошо/хороший
better   =    лучше
best     =     лучший

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous   Are these 3 existing levels enough to learn the basics of Russian?    No they are not. They just give you a basic understanding of how the language works. Then you are on your own! With a limited vocabulary. I think that after finishing Pimsleur (along with your course i.e. New Penguin), ideally,  one must go live in Russia for 6 months  in order to speak Russian.

 Isn't that stupid? Having only three basic levels? How long does it take the average learner to master these three levels? A month, a year? I think that after finishing any language course, you must go live in a country where the language you're learning is spoken.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous   Are these 3 existing levels enough to learn the basics of Russian?    No they are not. They just give you a basic understanding of how the language works. Then you are on your own! With a limited vocabulary. I think that after finishing Pimsleur (along with your course i.e. New Penguin), ideally,  one must go live in Russia for 6 months  in order to speak Russian.   Isn't that stupid? Having only three basic levels? How long does it take the average learner to master these three levels? A month, a year? I think that after finishing any language course, you must go live in a country where the language you're learning is spoken.

 Do you have an extra room for me?  If so, will you pick me up at the airport? 
Scott

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous   Are these 3 existing levels enough to learn the basics of Russian?    No they are not. They just give you a basic understanding of how the language works. Then you are on your own! With a limited vocabulary. I think that after finishing Pimsleur (along with your course i.e. New Penguin), ideally,  one must go live in Russia for 6 months  in order to speak Russian.   Isn't that stupid? Having only three basic levels? How long does it take the average learner to master these three levels? A month, a year? I think that after finishing any language course, you must go live in a country where the language you're learning is spoken.   Do you have an extra room for me?  If so, will you pick me up at the airport? 
> Scott

 I beg your pardon?!  :P

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous   Are these 3 existing levels enough to learn the basics of Russian?    No they are not. They just give you a basic understanding of how the language works. Then you are on your own! With a limited vocabulary. I think that after finishing Pimsleur (along with your course i.e. New Penguin), ideally,  one must go live in Russia for 6 months  in order to speak Russian.   Isn't that stupid? Having only three basic levels? How long does it take the average learner to master these three levels? A month, a year? I think that after finishing any language course, you must go live in a country where the language you're learning is spoken.   Do you have an extra room for me?  If so, will you pick me up at the airport? 
> Scott   I beg your pardon?!  :P

 Just joking.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I could possibly arrange your stay in Moscow. There are no vacant rooms in my apartment at the moment, so most likely I'll have to put you in my room. What do you think?  :P And which airport will you be coming in to?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ask VM, I think he has a hotel in Moscow, maybe even two!

----------


## ReDSanchous

Cool! Also ask him whether he needs security. I've got a very close friend who runs a security company.

----------


## DDT

> I've got a very close friend who runs a security company.

 Cool! Ask your friend if he will give me a job.

----------

